# I checked my 7D today and I found something strange... it still works!



## Richard8971 (Sep 16, 2014)

Everyone (including myself) seems to be searching the internet for reviews on the new 7D2. It looks like an impressive camera, kind of like how the 7D looked impressive back in 2009 when it was first introduced.

Well, I find myself wanting a new 7D2, but... my now 3 year old 7D still works perfectly and still takes amazing photos... What's my point?

My point is, I will probably upgrade to the 7D2 eventually, but not today. I love my 7D and it still does today what it has always done for me, take fantastic photos. It's still lighting fast and I love the image quality, even at high ISO's. No it's not a low light camera and it was never designed to be, but with a little post-processing images even taken at ISO 3200 are very nice, especially when they are of a hummingbird's wings frozen in time...

I am forcing myself to remember that it is the photographer that makes the photo, not his or her equipment. Yes tools give a workman more options BUT any camera in the hands of a skilled workman (or woman) is an amazing thing. You can capture a moment in time and share it with your friends, family and even make a living doing so.

I love my 7D. I don't see me getting rid of it anytime soon. 

D


----------



## Besisika (Sep 16, 2014)

Richard8971 said:


> Everyone (including myself) seems to be searching the internet for reviews on the new 7D2. It looks like an impressive camera, kind of like how the 7D looked impressive back in 2009 when it was first introduced.
> 
> Well, I find myself wanting a new 7D2, but... my now 3 year old 7D still works perfectly and still takes amazing photos... What's my point?
> 
> ...


And that is the right attitude. Just don't go to the store and, for fun, try the new version. You would realize, sorry for the lack of better words, "how could you live like that for so long".


----------



## CanonOregon (Sep 16, 2014)

Richard8971 said:


> Everyone (including myself) seems to be searching the internet for reviews on the new 7D2. It looks like an impressive camera, kind of like how the 7D looked impressive back in 2009 when it was first introduced.
> 
> Well, I find myself wanting a new 7D2, but... my now 3 year old 7D still works perfectly and still takes amazing photos... What's my point?
> 
> ...



All good points, Richard. Mine works fine too, but it's soon to be five years old and I could use some help on 'birds in flight' and late inning baseball games when the sun sets so I'll move up in November, I'm first on the list at the last local (and that's a stretch, he's 25 miles away!) camera store. So someone will get a still very good 7d for around $700 with a couple of 8gb CF cards.


----------



## Phil L (Sep 23, 2014)

Richard8971 said:


> Everyone (including myself) seems to be searching the internet for reviews on the new 7D2. It looks like an impressive camera, kind of like how the 7D looked impressive back in 2009 when it was first introduced.
> 
> Well, I find myself wanting a new 7D2, but... my now 3 year old 7D still works perfectly and still takes amazing photos... What's my point?
> 
> ...



I use my 7D every day for wildlife action and it still does pretty much everything I need it to do. It was a great camera. It still is a great camera. Virtually every image on my wildlife photography blog was taken using the 7D. 
When the price really dropped I was actually tempted to buy a new one and keep it new in the box, just to know I had it. 
I am pumped about the new 7D but for the past five years I have been thrilled with my (two) 7Ds.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 23, 2014)

I sold both of mine long ago. They worked as well as when new, which wasn't anything to brag about. I'll skip the MK II, after the Hype cools down, the real world will kick in.


----------



## NancyP (Sep 24, 2014)

My guess is that Mt. Spokane either has 20K to spend on a deluxe full frame birding rig (1DX, 500 or 600mm f/4 L IS II, 1.4x and 2x TC III), or that he doesn't do focal length limited work.


----------



## dak723 (Sep 24, 2014)

Good for you! There is really no reason to upgrade a camera every 3 or 4 or even 5 years. I had the original digital rebel (300D). It lasted me 9 years and if the AF hadn't started to go, I would still own it. At one point I figured that cameras must be getting much better, so I bought the latest rebel (I think it was the 12 MP version). Returned it after trying it out and finding that it was not much improved. Then rented the 60D when it came out - and again, the improvements over the 300D were negligible. Don't get suckered into the hype! The camera will be good until it breaks down!


----------



## eli452 (Sep 24, 2014)

Richard8971 said:


> ...
> I love my 7D. I don't see me getting rid of it anytime soon.
> 
> D


The desire to have the newest is a constant in our life, in particular with all electronic gadgets, smartphones in particular. Just so with cameras. I love my 7D and can't really justify replacing it, considering the cost. Yet love to replace it with a newer, better model (1Dx, 5D mk III, 7D mk II)...


----------



## 2n10 (Sep 24, 2014)

Richard8971 said:


> Everyone (including myself) seems to be searching the internet for reviews on the new 7D2. It looks like an impressive camera, kind of like how the 7D looked impressive back in 2009 when it was first introduced.
> 
> Well, I find myself wanting a new 7D2, but... my now 3 year old 7D still works perfectly and still takes amazing photos... What's my point?
> 
> ...



Great post. I plan on keeping my 7D even after I get the 7D2. A second/backup body will come in handy. While out in the wilds it will be nice to have one body with a long lens and one with a short lens.


----------



## tomscott (Sep 24, 2014)

I don't know how you can love the IQ of the 7D, I really disliked it the noise at base ISO is awful and where the IQ counts. I sold it on very quickly within 2 weeks and bought the 5DMKIII never looked back.


----------



## obach (Sep 24, 2014)

You are all soooo right! The camera is by any means just a tool. A tool to get a picture. And I must admit that the pictures I did take with my Canon T90 aren't that bad after all. And I haven't deleted my pictures taken with my previous 20D either. The discussions on all kind of different forums are indeed very good entertainment. Just like the hammerfoum on lensrentals.com a few years ago 
http://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2012/03/hammerforum-com

But I must admit: I did order the 5dmk3 the very first day of release, even if the 5dmk2 was in my bag. And sometimes, even a tool changes for the better now and then.


----------



## jdramirez (Sep 24, 2014)

I feel the same way about my 5d mkiii... I have no desire to upgrade at the moment, but I'm 99% sure that it's because the mkiv isn't out.


----------



## IgotGASbadDude (Sep 24, 2014)

jdramirez said:


> I feel the same way about my 5d mkiii... I have no desire to upgrade at the moment, but I'm 99% sure that it's because the mkiv isn't out.



This x100

Oh, and the fact that I don't have 3K+ to spend on the 5DIV :


----------



## FTb-n (Sep 24, 2014)

Great post. I admit, new innovations and gadgets fascinate me. Photography can be a great hobby for those easily fascinated by new advancements in tech gear.

But, I'm also fascinated by the old stuff, from my my FTb-n to my 7D. Both are still great tools for capturing images. (Although, I have eventually given up on film.)

Even though my 5D3's dominate my current work, I still find use for the 7D. It's a great camera and I plan to hang on to it -- partly because I still enjoy using it and partly because it's a good tool for teaching the art to my kids.


----------



## Andyx01 (Sep 24, 2014)

Richard8971 said:


> Everyone (including myself) seems to be searching the internet for reviews on the new 7D2. It looks like an impressive camera, kind of like how the 7D looked impressive back in 2009 when it was first introduced.
> 
> Well, I find myself wanting a new 7D2, but... my now 3 year old 7D still works perfectly and still takes amazing photos... What's my point?
> 
> ...



I'm good enough. I'm smart enough. And dog gonnit! People like me.

I typically just take a dump in the grass, and spread it around with a stick. I don't need gear because I'm a true artist unlike you geeks and your 7Ds.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Sep 24, 2014)

The 7D is just fine and is fantastic for day time work. When the light drops, the 5D III comes out. Forget video for the reason to buy a DSLR, buy a real video camera. Rolling shutters suck. Save your money for the next 5D with dual-pixel technology incorporated. When My 7D goes to high shutter count, it goes in for a new shutter and stays in the game.


----------



## pdirestajr (Sep 24, 2014)

I'll get the 7DII to mess around with, but will wait for it to hit the Canon Refurb site during one of their sales! It will be sweet at 1200  
No reason to preorder "new" technology before all the bugs are worked out!


----------



## lol (Sep 24, 2014)

I also have had my 7D since not long after it came out. It is still my primary goto camera for outdoor work. Sorry, I prefer a 600D for indoor thanks to its tilty screen! I've had good use out of it. If I could only have one camera that you can buy today, it would still be my 1st choice. Not had a noise problem with mine. If there's enough light to AF, there's enough light to get a shot. I even prefer it over my 5D mk2 in low light, as at least it doesn't have shadow banding.

Having said that, the reason I got the 7D in the first place (updated AF compared to APS-C bodies before it), is also the reason I'm looking forward to the 7D mk2 some day. I wont be first in the line for sure...


----------



## xps (Sep 24, 2014)

Richard8971 said:


> Everyone (including myself) seems to be searching the internet for reviews on the new 7D2. It looks like an impressive camera, kind of like how the 7D looked impressive back in 2009 when it was first introduced.
> 
> Well, I find myself wanting a new 7D2, but... my now 3 year old 7D still works perfectly and still takes amazing photos... What's my point?
> 
> ...



As there has been a lot of discussion in the past two weeks about bashing the marvellous 7DII and everybody who wrote something not positive, was called a troll, I wonder, why no one called the owner of this thread a troll? 

My 7D still works fine too. It will work fine, until the 5DIV will appear on the horizon ;D


----------



## sgs8r (Sep 25, 2014)

+1

I looked pretty closely at the 7D2 and...bought a 5D3. It expands my capabilities (over my 7D, which I've had for 5 years) more than the 7D2 would. Normally, I hate to buy tech that old (2.5 years), but who knows when Canon will bring out the 5D4. It could be years (like with the 7D). In the meantime, I'll take a lot of great pictures that I couldn't get with the 7D. The 5D3 is (I think) a landmark body (like the 7D)---a big leap forward from its predecessors. The 4 will probably be more incremental, like the 7D2. In the meantime, the 7D-5D3 tandem gives me pretty well-rounded capability. Maybe in a year or two I'll upgrade to the 7D2. (Still waiting for definitive reports on the ISO performance...)


----------



## gregorywood (Sep 25, 2014)

I bought my 7D in mid 2011 and have taken about 25k photos with it. I love it as much now as I did when I bought it. I considered upgrading to a 5d3 about a year ago and couldn't pull the trigger. The 7D is such a great sports and outdoor camera and I didn't want to compromise and lose some of those strengths. So I bought a 6D to complement it and to have a second body. I like some of the features of the new 7D2, but I refuse to play in the "I have to have the latest and greatest" game and always be upgrading something.

If anything, I'll do the same that I do with my iPhone - skip versions and buy every other. The upgrade is more significant and I get more utility and use out of what I have.

Greg


----------



## DJD (Sep 25, 2014)

I've also had a 7D for several years now and have been very happy with it's performance and image quality. But I have to admit, after reading a lot of the discussions on this board, I've wondered if a 5DMkIII would help me take better bird pictures. Is the noise performance that much better, etc. 

After the announcement of the 7D MkII, I decided to rent a 5DMkIII for the weekend and see difference for myself. i was expecting to be blown away by the incredible performance difference in high ISO performance. I was expecting to be left wanting to get a 5D after my testing. But that was not the case. 

It just so happened that I found two shots taken from the same spot of a similar bird with the same exposure and processed in Lightroom with the same setting. I've had to crop the 5D image to account for the 1.6 crop factor and below are the shots. These were take with *ISO 2500* so if the 7D is so much poorer at high ISO you'd expect to see a difference. I know this test wasn't done in a controlled environment with test charts. And the lighting is different because they were taken at different times in the day. But these two images look pretty much the same, don't you think.

Now, if the 7D MKII turns out to be much better has high ISO and auto focus I really think there will be no reason for me to think about a 5D MkIII.

Cheers






Model: Canon EOS 7D
ISO: 2500
Exposure: 1/250 sec
Aperture: 5.6
Focal Length: 400mm





Model: Canon EOS 5D Mark III
ISO: 2500
Exposure: 1/250 sec
Aperture: 5.6
Focal Length: 400mm


----------



## whothafunk (Sep 25, 2014)

pdirestajr said:


> No reason to preorder "new" technology before all the bugs are worked out!


this isn't Nikon


----------



## weixing (Sep 25, 2014)

whothafunk said:


> pdirestajr said:
> 
> 
> > No reason to preorder "new" technology before all the bugs are worked out!
> ...


Hi,
I think Canon product are quite well tested... from 300D, 450D, 60D, 6D, G15 and SX50, I never send in my camera once due to camera issue and I think 7D2 won't be the first... finger cross...  

Have a nice day.


----------



## danski0224 (Sep 25, 2014)

NancyP said:


> My guess is that Mt. Spokane either has 20K to spend on a deluxe full frame birding rig (1DX, 500 or 600mm f/4 L IS II, 1.4x and 2x TC III), or that he doesn't do focal length limited work.



There are numerous discussions about the fallacy of "1.6x" in real world use.

Yes, there is a narrow window of opportunity where the "1.6x" will give you more detail than "cropping into" a 5DIII image. Very good lighting, low ISO, well focused, possible tripod use, high shutter speeds define this narrow window.

For most people, in everyday use, there is no "reach" advantage obtained from a 1.6 crop camera. Actual pixel size also changes this "reach" factor. 

"CR Geek" Neuro put up some images where "1.6x" FOV cropped 5DIII images lost nothing to native 7D images back when the 5DIII was new. I recall similar discussions about the "pixel less" 1DX vs 5DIII. 

There are other similar discussions out on the WWW. 

I owned a 7D and it was a great camera in good lighting. Once I picked up a 5DII, I never used it again and then sold the 7D. 

Yes, there are features that Canon puts in one body and not the other. I liked the 7D spot focus feature. A 5DII does not have the AF system of a 7D.

But I do think that "focal length limited" is not what it used to be.


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Sep 25, 2014)

tomscott said:


> I don't know how you can love the IQ of the 7D



Because he knows how to convert and process the files optimally, maybe?


----------



## Ivan Muller (Sep 25, 2014)

Yeah, I swore I will keep my 5d2 until the 5dmk4 came out..then I picked up a 6d and read a few reviews. I have one now and just love it and have not regretted it for a moment! I cannot believe how much better it is than the 5d2 except for two things: low iso quality is the same and damn do I wish it had a joystick like the old5D2!

So I am pretty sure once 7d2 owners have coveted and compared a bit life will become miserable until ownership of the 7d2 and then of course for some a bit of buyers remorse 

The nice thing is that when one gets in right in the beginning of a new product release one has 3years or so before the next one is due. I sold my old 5d2 for 50% of what I paid after 4years ...I really can't complain.


----------



## greger (Sep 26, 2014)

My 7D is still taking pics that blow me away. I feel I can post my regrets that the 7Dll doesn't have WiFi without someone lumping me in with Trolls. I can't say I won't upgrade,but will wait and see. The7Dll looks to be an amazing camera. I may end up with a bad case of camera envy!


----------



## greger (Dec 16, 2014)

My 7D is still chugging along giving me pics I am proud to show to my friends. It probably will for years to come. I am
Suprised to see this post has been left to die. Surly there must be many more 7D owners who are still happy with
Their 7Ds and are keeping them instead of upgrading. The 7Dll is an upgrade that is worth the wait. I have been
Reading Internet pages that mostly praise the 7Dll. I have found a page that mentions focus issues. But I remember
Reading the same thing about the 7D when I was thinking about buying it.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Dec 16, 2014)

How to decide to "upgrade".

The key is to focus (pun intended) on capability and then cost.

If you have the 7D1 (this actually applies to any camera) and you are considering/tempted to "upgrade" to the 7D2, you have to put on your boring Objectivity Hat and really ask yourself

What can't I do with the 7D1? What shots am I missing? which shots are harder? Those type of questions

Then ask

What will the 7D2 actually provide for me? Not what it could provide, nor what it provides other photographers. But a really deep objective assessment of what the 7D2 will do for you.

If there is not an added capability that you, as an individual photographer need, then stick with your existing camera.

Only after you can determine the added capability to you (not others) can you then start considering the cost.

Is the added capability worth the expense to you? Only you know your budget.

If the added capability is not worth the expense, then stick with your existing camera. Really, no one will consider you less of a photographer if you use an older camera. If someone would, this person is not worth worrying about. 

Not very exciting nor emotional, but logical. 

Just be sure you don't fall victim to one or more fallacies

- Just because something is "new" does not mean that what is "old" is bad. This was the OP's point
- Just because somethign is "new" does not mean that it is better for you.
- Just because something is better for other people does not mean it is better for you
- Money you spend on something is money you can't spend on something else that may be more important (or an emergency)
- We laugh about GAS but it really can be a problem. 

When we are considering dumping as many bucks as new cameras cost, you really have to resist the emotional draw of getting "something new". That is exactly what the camera marketing department wants you to do and works hard to convice you to do.


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 16, 2014)

Hi Folks. 
My 7D works at least as well as the day I bought it, if not better, if it is better than when I got it it is because of you good people here helping me to understand how to get more from it. I have G.A.S. but I have a limited (very) budget, so I disperse to my family my wish list for Christmas and hope some of the G.A.S. is dealt with that way! Every small add on costing a few quid is a few quid I can save and buy the bigger things with, also it is one (or more) less chocolate bar to regret eating later! ;D 
It is easy to think that the marketers are right, but nothing changed on my 7D the day they released the mark II, the only difference was that the bar got raised slightly. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Dec 16, 2014)

gregorywood said:


> I bought my 7D in mid 2011 and have taken about 25k photos with it. I love it as much now as I did when I bought it. I considered upgrading to a 5d3 about a year ago and couldn't pull the trigger. The 7D is such a great sports and outdoor camera and I didn't want to compromise and lose some of those strengths. So I bought a 6D to complement it and to have a second body. I like some of the features of the new 7D2, but I refuse to play in the "I have to have the latest and greatest" game and always be upgrading something.
> 
> If anything, I'll do the same that I do with my iPhone - skip versions and buy every other. The upgrade is more significant and I get more utility and use out of what I have.
> 
> Greg



I just ran across this thread since it popped up on the hits list. I skimmed it and yet again, I agree with *Mr. Wood*. I do the same thing. I tend to skip versions and get a bigger bump in improvements when I upgrade. If I must have something sooner, I often just buy a used older version to learn on and save money.

With that said, I didn't buy the original 7D and after about 6-8 months, I bought the 60D. (Same sensor, etc.) And I wasn't that impressed with the IQ. Hence, I was glad I skipped the 7D. However, after a few years, I did buy a refurb 70D and it did impress me. So much that I figured I was set for another few years. I love a bargain and a good value.

But when the 7D2 + 24-70 Combo deal from Canada Camera broke, I figured I would buy and sell it for a profit. Then I tried the 7D2 and lo and behold, for the first time _EVER_ I adopted a camera when it was released. A _first_ for me! I was able to offset the price by selling the 24-70 lens it shipped with and the 70D. I was impressed with the DeFlicker feature and that will save me enough time in post that I figure it's worth it.

I miss the smaller investment of the 70D and it's a great camera with all its extra features like WiFi, GPS and Touchscreen. But the 7D2 is a beast and a great companion to the 5D3. I'm not sorry I broke with my tradition and adopted it early. (And I did skip the 7D so there's that...)


----------



## 2n10 (Dec 16, 2014)

I have kept my 7D and it is now my backup/second body to a 7D Mark II. I like the idea of not needing to switch lenses while on a hike. I now have a birding camera and a GP/landscape camera.


----------



## JonAustin (Dec 16, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> How to decide to "upgrade".
> 
> ...
> ...
> ...



Or, if you have the money and want it, just buy it!



2n10 said:


> I have kept my 7D and it is now my backup/second body to a 7D Mark II. I like the idea of not needing to switch lenses while on a hike.



+1 Exactly what I do with my 5D3 and 5D.


----------



## Richard8971 (Dec 17, 2014)

xps said:


> As there has been a lot of discussion in the past two weeks about bashing the marvellous 7DII and everybody who wrote something not positive, was called a troll, I wonder, why no one called the owner of this thread a troll?
> 
> My 7D still works fine too. It will work fine, until the 5DIV will appear on the horizon ;D



Maybe I have been turning a little green lately. It's time to take a bath! 

The 7D2 is a fantastic camera, but the other day when I was visiting Adorama I was 2 seconds away from clicking the "Buy it now" button on a brand new 7D2 but I stopped myself before I could and I'm glad I stopped myself from making a mistake. 

Instead, I took advantage of the $300.00 rebate and bought a new 6D.  Now I have a fantastically speedy crop sensor for sports and wildlife (my old 7D) and a perfect FF sensor for portraits and low light (high ISO) photography (my new 6D). 

I'm super stoked.

D


----------

